# BB stretch collar??



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

anyone use these?

http://www.bumperboy.com/stretch_strap.php


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Ken,
I've got one but have not used it. The catch all strap broke when I pulled on it. I reported this to BB, and they are looking into something stronger.
Remember, this strap was a prototype, and not the final issue, so I expect some changes will be forthcoming.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

They sent me one to try and so far I have liked it. It seems to keep a little better contact on the dog.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I use the long points on my TT Pro 500. I have no problem with losing contact with the neck under any condition.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Dick,

So has BB fixed the problem or are they selling the collars that will break????

I would hate to spend $20.00 only to have a collar break 

Vicky


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Vicky,

They have not fixed the problem as yet to my knowledge. 
They have received several comments and suggestions from selected prototype users, and are evaluating how these suggestions can best be added to the final version of the collar.
I would think they will post something on the BB web site when the final version is for sale.


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

I rec'd one and it broke within a minute (first pull by pup) It was free and worth every penny


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I got a couple of them very cheap at a recent hunt test. I put one of them on my TTPro500 receiver and have only used a couple times. Haven't seen a problem yet. However, I gave one of them to a retriever pro trainer friend of mine and like the very next day he showed me a broken strap. The little thin, lightweight piece of plastic tubing that connects the buckle to the other part broke and the rubber tubing pulled off. He almost lost his receiver in the water because of it. He said that IF he had lost his receiver (new TT Pro500), then he would have contacted BB to see if they were willing to replace it? I plan to replace my TT strap right away! E-Collars cost to much to risk that! They are going to have to do better than that before it will work. Maybe use stronger plastics like high impact Kydex, etc. and use a thin piece of braided stainless or piano wire, etc. instead of the plastic tubing. It is a very nice concept however but when the e-collar strap is snug I don't think the dog's neck swells that much during heated training to really justify such a device. Seems sort of a 'novelty' idea?


----------

